# Persistent TiVoWeb Error on Channel Page



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I feel like a newbie posting this, but I can't fix it so...

I've checked in the archive
*http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/*

I've tried Restart > Full Reload 
(which actually rebooted the Tivo!)
but I can't get rid of this TiVoWeb error on BBC2's page.

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channel '/6127' ''
can't open object (0x00030019)

    while executing
"db $db openid $seriesfsid"
    ("foreach" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"foreach seriesfsid $seriesfsids {
			 set series [db $db openid $seriesfsid]
			 set title [strim [dbobj $series get Title]]
			 puts $chan [tr "" [td..."
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
		  foreach seriesfsid $seriesfsids {
			 set series [db $db openid $seriesfsid]
			 set title [strim [dbobj $series get Title]]
		..."
    (procedure "::action_channel" line 51)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Which tivoweb options are you selecting?

It is possible, you are trying to look at a BBC2 schedule from the past. I have come across a feature (or problem) where the schedule data hangs around for a couple of days but the associated programme data gets zapped. The result is similar to what you are getting.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's unable to open a series object. Impossible to say why.

Could be just a common or garden database error - they happen sometimes for no obvious reason.

Are you trying to access the listings of a channel you don't receive?

BTW, TiVo rebooting when you do a full restart of TW is Not Good At All.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

> Which tivoweb options are you selecting?


I'm choosing BBC2 from the To-Do list, or from the Channel Guide.

I'm set up for FreeView, so there's only one BBC2 available
(please correct me if I'm wrong!).


TCM2007 said:


> BTW, TiVo rebooting when you do a full restart of TW is Not Good At All.


Yes, that was my thinking. 

However, I've just done a Full Reload of TivoWeb, and it didn't reboot. :up:

Still have the same error on the BBC2 page, though. :down:

Hey-ho, I've lived with it for over a year, now.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Which tivoweb module is giving you the error?

ie. Which options are you choosing from the tivoweb menu to get to the "BBC2 page"?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Hhmm...thought I'd already answered this. 


> I'm choosing BBC2 from the To-Do list, or from the Channel Guide.


User Interface > To-Do list > Click on BBC2 from the Channel column.

Alternatively, 
User Interface > Channel Guide > Favorite > Click on BBC2 from the Callsign column.

Both routes bring up the BBC2 page with the View Upcoming Listings link, and a Season Pass list.

The error is printed between the Season Pass heading and the actual list.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Basically, you have got a season pass that links to a series that no longer exists. Could be due to a corruption in the tivo database. I expect you will find that there is a BBC2 season pass missing from the tivoweb list that shows up in the Tivo list.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry, I must have missed this reply, johala_reewi. 

Are you saying there is an extra Season Pass viewable via the telly that doesn't show up in TivoWeb?

Is there a method to fix the database?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I doubt it helps *ericd121* but I get the same behaviour from...
User Interface > To-Do list > Click on BBC2 from the Channel column 
OR 
User Interface > Channel Guide > All > Click on BBC2 from the Callsign column.

I'm also on Freeview running TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4 I've just decided to ignore it 


```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channel '/2652' ''
can't open object (0x00030019)

    while executing
"db $db openid $seriesfsid"
    ("foreach" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"foreach seriesfsid $seriesfsids {
			 set series [db $db openid $seriesfsid]
			 set title [strim [dbobj $series get Title]]
			 puts $chan [tr "" [td..."
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
		  foreach seriesfsid $seriesfsids {
			 set series [db $db openid $seriesfsid]
			 set title [strim [dbobj $series get Title]]
		..."
    (procedure "::action_channel" line 51)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Sorry, I must have missed this reply, johala_reewi.
> 
> Are you saying there is an extra Season Pass viewable via the telly that doesn't show up in TivoWeb?
> 
> Is there a method to fix the database?


Possibly or it might be the other way round (there is a season pass that doesn't show up on Tivo but Tivoweb can find it).

From what I can make out, when you do an action_channel, tivoweb displays the season passes set for that channel. As it goes through the SPs, it tries to pick up the linked series data but in your case, the 'series' object is no longer in the database so there is an error.

What happens if you do: User Interface > Season Pass ?

AMc: The two options you chose do the same - they display the season passes set for the selected channel. Again, the season pass object has a link to a series object which is no longer in the database.

Can it be fixed? I guess you would need to find the season pass with the problem, then delete it.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> What happens if you do: User Interface > Season Pass ?


I get the full list of Season Passes (all 179 of them) *excluding* "Escape to the Country" on BBC2 which we deleted recently!
This does show up via the http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/channel/2652 screen

Drilling through to edit the season pass http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/editseasonpass/808131 shows that it's still there but if you try and delete it it says "Error: This season pass has been deleted"
So now I think I know what the problem is but not how to fix it.
I guess I'll have a fiddle when I have more time

Thanks for your help - gotta run!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

From Tivoweb, choose MFS browser.
Scroll down and click on SeasonPass.
On the season pass screen you will see that NAME is of the form nnn~nnnnnn.
The first nnn is the season pass number and is a sequential number.
The second nnnnnn is the season pass ID.
Scroll down the list looking for your season pass id of 808131.
When found, click on it.
This will open up the season pass object for you to browse.
One of the properties of the Season Pass is Series.
Click on the Series ID (nnnnn/nn).
All being well, this will display the Series object but in your case, it should error.
If it errors, you have found the rogue Season Pass.
What properties does this SP have?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Scroll down the list looking for your season pass id of 808131


Just one problem - there is no listing for 808131.
Tried a Ctrl+F find for the number and scrolling through myself.
I confirmed the '500' server error was still happening.
I then scheduled a recording of Escape... from search. Then deleted it from To Do and I did a "Full Reload" of Tivoweb and the server error message disappeared on the affected pages.
Not sure which of those things was most pertinent - probably the full reload would have fixed it all by itself in my case

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

OK, another twist in the epic drama that is my Tivo1.

I can't set up recordings in TivoWeb because of this, which appears on each programme page.

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/1237424/28' ''
can't read "cache_sp_key": no such variable
    while executing
"lsearch $cache_sp_key "$seriesfsid|$stationid""
    (procedure "::action_showing" line 621)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
 This error appears on each channel page.

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channel '/2616' ''
can't read "cache_sp_key": no such variable
    while executing
"llength $cache_sp_key"
    (procedure "::action_channel" line 32)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
Astute readers will know that I've just decided to Clear Guide Data & ToDo List to clean out the database; I, then, restored my Season Passes.

As ever, if anyone has any remedies, these will be gratefully perused.

*[Edit]* As you were; a Full Reload removed these errors.

In my defence, this is the first time I've been able to get rid of any of these errors! 

I'll leave this here to help other with the same problem.


----------

